# 2.7T in a Passat Wagon



## JWelty (Oct 7, 2003)

Check it out, its a pretty straight forward swap since the Passat and a6 are very similar.
Brett Fletcher - 2000 Passat Wagon 2.7TT


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 2.7T in a Passat Wagon ([email protected])*

I think you mean "related to A4"
Must be fun having 250 hp and front wheel drive







Good for doing burnouts though!


----------



## DIRTYONE (Feb 16, 2004)

that guy is lucky bi turbo is the way to go


----------



## PERCH 24V (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: 2.7T in a Passat Wagon (billzcat1)*

"Must be fun having 250 hp and front wheel drive Good for doing burnouts though!" 
His car is actually 4-motion....


----------



## jhillyer (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.7T in a Passat Wagon ([email protected])*

I'm wondering how deep the pockets are of my local smog certifier. "Yeah, say you found something unusual, and ah, that something was maybe inconsistent with this VIN; would you consider $300 cash to 'fix' it so I pass smog?"
The owner's ad should really state it's AWD so it does not seem so boneheaded.
== edit, original text remains ==
I'm not going back to the ad again to check, it's probably edited. Also, the original posting was just to abuse this technical forum as a CLASSIFIED. Somebody lock this thread.

_Modified by jhillyer at 8:19 PM 5-4-2004_


_Modified by jhillyer at 8:20 PM 5-4-2004_


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 2.7T in a Passat Wagon (PERCH 24V)*

Says right in the ad "Transmission: FWD 5-speed" so....whats the deal with this mythical 4mo?


----------

